# Mega pod...in your opinion, which is the best & why?



## RiverRat

Ok , a question to you serious guys.
Which one of the mega pods is the best...in your opinion(and of course why)?

Is it the Fox Sky Pod?:


----------



## RiverRat

The Solar World Pod ?:


----------



## RiverRat

Solar Globtrotter Rod Pod ? :


----------



## RiverRat

Or the Amiaud Peche that i bought off of a fellow carper? :


----------



## RiverRat

I know there are a few others out there like the Cygnet Grandsniper rod pod, the FLM Magic rod pod like Bob Bernowski has..so whats your thoughts?

I know i already have WAY to many pods and with my last purchase of the Amiaud i shouldnt need anymore pods...but ive been thinking long and hard about picking up a Fox Sky pod over the winter. After talking with him im pretty sure thats the one im going with.
Ive had my Amiaud out around 6 times now and i completely LOVE this pod(thanks again Brian), its not as heavy as i had heard, but it doesnt break down very compact at all and the carring case is atleast 4 times bigger than the one for my Fox Quattro pod. I will still use it every chance i get on the big waters where access to a swim is easier(or when i take my cart)..but i have a bad tendency to pack my gear a long ways from the truck to find hidden swims unfished before. This is why i want another mega pod...lighter, more compact but will still hold 13' rods in many different angles and conditions.....and can put the rod tips either to the water or the sky.

In my opinion the Amiaud Peche Carpo stainless steel that i was VERY lucky to get(as we all know they would run $800-$1000 if bought new) is the ultimate rod pod. This thing makes my 13' rods look small, its a monster when fully extended, plus you can go from rod tips in the water to pointing them skyward in 2 secs. no hassel with changing out legs and all that jazz...and this thing is built like a tank and very sturdy...only down side ive found with it is the "bling bling" shiny surface will blind ya on sunny days...lol.

So whats your guys honest opinion on the best all around mega pod.


Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

After seeing Rod's skypod....that's my choice. Seemed real sturdy and reliable. Obviously I don't have much experience with pods....but for $350 and all that comes with it, seems like a safe bet!


----------



## crappielooker

and like i told ya BB.. if fox made that adjustable upright on my horizon pod, i would be set.. still got to love that skypod tho..


----------



## PAYARA

What my reviews not good enough????  


Boys ,I have seen them ALL (except the Cygnet and the new 
Solar) and the Sky Pod is the BEST performing pod and the best 
priced.iam not saying the others are not good,but they don't seem 
to out perform the Sky Pod in any catagory!Also non of them can 
get the tips up as high as the Sky Pod!


----------



## The Kernel

PAYARA said:


> What my reviews not good enough????
> 
> 
> Boys ,I have seen them ALL (except the Cygnet and the new
> Solar) and the Sky Pod is the BEST performing pod and the best
> priced.iam not saying the others are not good,but they don't seem
> to out perform the Sky Pod in any catagory!Also non of them can
> get the tips up as high as the Sky Pod!



Greg

With my Technipeche I can get my rods 100 percent vertical...beat that you sucker!


----------



## PAYARA

Easily acomplished with my Sky Pod when the back legs
are splayed but,it dosent even require that to get the fully 
vertical position.


----------



## RiverRat

Greg your review was spot on and i thank you....just asking others thier opinions too.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Mark, how do ya like that Technipeche, i almost for got to add that one to the list. Ive checked it out a lot when Royal started up thier site...looks like a good pod, but again looks like my Amiuad in that its big, bulky and takes time to put together and take down?

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

On a side note;
Ive been VERY VERY happy over the last 2 seasons with my Fox 3 rod Quattro pod.
This thing goes together fast, breaks down compact and comes with a very nice carrying case.
The best thing about this pod is its many pods in one.
You can set it up normal with the legs that came with it..it will handle short rods when not extended, or easily hold 13'ers when fully extended.
You can buy extra long extendable Euro bank sticks like i have(24"-45") and either raise the rod tips high towards the sky, or put the tips in the water on windy days.
You can leave out the main body and just use the bankstick and buzz bars for "goal post" set up....i do this a lot on soft banks.
You can use the legs seperate without the buzz bars and set up 2 rods away from each other..great for new swims and moveing baits around to locate fish.

At $250 its a great deal..i was lucky enough to pick mine up for $140 used for one weekend on Town lake.
Its been through hell and ive yet to have a single problem with it...awesome pcs. of kit for sure.

I sure hope that Fox Sky Pod holds up as good as this one has after much abuse?

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

RiverRat said:


> Mark, how do ya like that Technipeche, i almost for got to add that one to the list. Ive checked it out a lot when Royal started up thier site...looks like a good pod, but again looks like my Amiuad in that its big, bulky and takes time to put together and take down?
> 
> Scott



Well...its a pod...a good reliable pod.

I cant get too excited about pods...I chose it after much serious consideration, it was a $100 cheaper than the Skypod, it is much lighter and more compact than the Amiuad and takes only a couple of minutes to set up....and is super easy to adjust...and slick to look at. It is heavy enough to be very stable (even with 13' nick busses up in the air and a good wind). It will be a long time before I need another one....


----------



## RiverRat

Cool Mark, thanks for the info....sounds like ya got a good reliable pod...i know a few others that have one too and say the same.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

One the thing that turns me off about about the Technipeche 
and the Aumiad is that they are stuck with 3 rod buzz bars.
the Aumiad has a 4 rod but good luck trying to locate a pair!

Don't know about most,but i fish as many rods as possible 
where permitted,ussually 4.you can really cover alot of water
with 4 rods  and then go off locating fish in the margins to 
stalk,ect.


----------



## RiverRat

LMAO....Greg, now we all know Ohio's Laws...2 rods per angler...3 hooks per line..RIGHT!!!....HEHEHE.
I wont make much of a comment on that...but i sure do think if Carp are listed as "Trash" fish and there is no limit to how many you could keep...you can spear them, shoot them with a bow, snag them and yes even club them...then i think we should be allowd to use atleast 3-4 rods each for them?? Hey we can tell them we are catching as many as we can to help control the population...they dont have to know we only CPR...hehehe.

As for the 3 rod buzz bar thing, i do admit i like the 4 rod versions on most pods ive seen BECAUSE i like to have the room between my 2 rods..specially with my big pits..those handles stick out pretty far.

Greg, Im going to change up my Amiuad a bit....see i was told and had heard from many that this pod was VERY heavy...like 35 lbs...well trust me its NOT even close to that weight......i would say without weighing it, thats its between 12-15lbs. Even AK picked it up over at COSI and said it was not close to 35 lbs. either.

Anyway, im making SOLID leg inserts out of SS to replace the hollow ones(ya know the part of the leg that slides out to extend)...it should add quite a bit of weight to lower the center of gravity. On inspection also, i do not like the hollow SS tube buzz bar rods(they flex too much), these will also be replaced with SOLID SS rods. I might make them 6" longer to give my reels even more room to breath...but i will say the stock 3 rod buzz bar is much wider than any other 3 rod ive seen yet so it very comfortable as it is now. I know i could easily fish 3 big pit reels on it and have no issues as it is now, but i might add just a bit more with the new ones.


Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott-- i never fish more than 2 rods on State waters.but
when i fish private waters,where state regualtions do not
apply i fish more than 2.unless its stated otherwise by the 
owners of the water.you would be suprised as to how many
waters are not subject to state regulations  

i would like to see Ohio give us at least one extra rod.but
at least we are allowed 2.some states,and in all of Canada 
its only one!man,that would SUCK!!!!!i never could see how
ice fisherman are allowed more than 2 lines?and we are left
with 2 year round?WTH is that all about???maybe make an
''extra rod''stamp or something.that would be cool


----------



## RiverRat

Hell yea.....i would pay an extra $10 on top of our $20 yearly fishing license to fish and extra rod.

I say a $10 extra rod stamp for "rough" fish would be a great idea!!

Yea i hear ya, i know Minn. is a one rod per angler state too...but then ya have KY. that allows many rods more than Ohio.

Yea for carp i think it should be 3-4 rods state wide, but you are right, private waters are unlimited....i know of such a water.....lol...fished 4 rods there, man i went through a LOT of bait that night, geez!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Hey Scott, would that lake we went to after COSI be considered private? I'm pretty sure it would be....it is truely a great carp lake.....i know there are 30's in there...saw a few in a stump area. On a good day a guy couldn't handle more than one rod......but cold weather.....


----------



## RiverRat

YES, that "water" would be one considered private....its not open to the general public and is not State owned(like a park, ect.)

I sure would like to get in there on the other side and give that place a full 3 days worth of fishing in the summer....but i'd settle for a full one day of winter fishing it too...lol.
In the winter you could spread 3-4 rods out with no problem...slower bite...but in summer i could see 4 rods being a big pain in the butt on certain waters!


Greg, i was only messing with ya a bit...i do know someone that has been known to run 3-4 rods in very out of the way stretches of a certain river.......heheheh .


Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott--did some weighing of the Sky Pod this morning....

The Pod (standard legs,uprights,no Buzz Bars) weighs=8lbs

Fully loaded in Bag with 2 pairs Buzz Bars(3-4 rod),4 Fox SX
Alarms,4 Fox Euro Swingers,2 sets of uprites (long-short),
4 Butt Caps,4 SP Feet,4 Gripper Butt Grips,and 2 extra long
legs,...weighs=16lbs...give or take a few onces.


----------



## RiverRat

man thats pretty good...i thought it was lighter than that.
I'll put the scale on my Amiaud pod bag and weight it and give ya the real scoop on what it weighs.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Ok, Complete Amiaud Peche Carpo rod pod(3 rod version), 2 Delkims Plus, 2 Solar Adj. butt rests, my Delkim nightlight hangers w/ many Solar add on weights.......grand total weight in the carrying bag.....18.6 lbs.

Told ya it was not even close to the said 35 lbs.....if it was really 35 lbs. you would NOT carry this thing anywhere.

I'll weigh the pod by itself with no extras(alarms, ect) and i bet my "guessing" weight between 12-15 lbs. will be spot on. It will still be heavier than your SP, but i bet its the same or lighter than the Solar Globtrotter & World pods.

I want to take the pod itself up to between 18-20 lbs. with the extra stuff im going to do to it(solid legs and buzz bars)...then it will withstand any nasty weather conditions here in Ohio.


Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Forgot..i weighed the AP this morning...just the pod itself(no alarms, ect)........... weighs 13.7 lbs.


Scott


----------

